# Schaltauge RMX / Slayer SXC, braucht das wer?



## Daniel12 (13. Februar 2012)

da hier kein spezieller Thread für Rocky spezifische Teile besteht hab ich hier mal ein Thema eröffnet. wenn nicht gewünscht bitte schließen.

hab noch ein neues Schaltauge für RMX 05/06 und Slayer SXC hier liegen. hatte ich als Ersatz angeschafft und nie gebraucht.

nun hab ich keins der beiden Bikes mehr und gebe es ab.

wer es möchte bitte melden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

